# Audi DVD Player Retro Fit



## tymez (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all,
I posted this query on another forum without any luck. Maybe someone knows something more about it here.
I've just got a Nav Video Factory integration module - http://www.gnetcanada.com/navv...8.asp
Is there a factory DVD player that will replace the CD player in the console? Or can you get a factory DVD player that sits in the glovebox? I'd Rather have a genuine Audi player with integration through the MMI, but realise it might not be possible.
Anyone have this Video module installed in there Q7 and if so, what have you used as your AV source.
Cheers,


----------

